# Can somebody give me a personality type?



## Sentil (Jul 17, 2017)

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
*
I'm not sure if I'm an active Ne user or if I'm an Se user. I don't really see well, and I'm never really in the moment, but that could just be what is Se is for all I know. I may just be air-headed

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
*
I really want close, meaningful companionship. It's the only thing that really makes me happy.

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
*
I once gave a man that was thirsty water. I couldn't stop thinking about how he was feeling in the sweltering heat, and I gave him water out of my supply. At the end of the day, I had nothing to drink, but I was glad I had given. I was glad to have helped another human being. It made me feel like life is worth living if we can all understand and help one another.

*4) What makes you feel inferior?
*
I feel inferior when I see other people around my age group accomplishing incredible things, or even things that aren't so incredible like getting a girlfriend, having a large social circle, etc. I feel like I'm incapable of achieving what they've attained, and it makes me feel hobbled.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
*
I think about people first and foremost. I put myself in their shoes, and I imagine what their desires are, and I want to help them achieve those ideas and thoughts. I don't believe that suffering needs to be quantified. It's so obvious as to the extent that people will feel personal-pain. I always want to minimize suffering for others, so I'll reach a compromise if I need to.

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
*
I normally emphasize the ultimate goal of the project. I think about the most important aspects of it, and I spend the greatest amount of time on that. Everything else is just a little tack off to the side in comparison to what I want to accomplish. I like to have control over the outcome. I like to see my ideas become a reality, and I'm not satisfied unless it's successful to me and others that see it.

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 
*
I was 18 years old and on a high-school field-trip, and I was surrounded by close friends of mine, and people that are very accepting of others. I was eating what-a-burger, and I felt a happiness that I hadn't felt in years. I felt so close to the people in that moment, and I was stricken with a euphoria that I never thought I'd feel outside of childhood. There were about 4 people around me, and I felt like it'd be nice to live forever. It was night-time, and we were all happy.

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
*
I'm a mixture of hands-on and theorizing, but I need to really know what I'm trying to accomplish if I'm to be successful. Hands-on is good for building experience, but it's very difficult for me to learn like that if I don't know the theory as to why I'm doing what I'm doing.

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
*
I'm very organized, but it's an organized mess. I just throw things on-top of other things when I go to work, and I can easily pick-out what I need in seconds because types of tools are confined to a general area even if that area is a mess.

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
*
I look for tangible information to see if it makes any form of sense (statistics, data, etc). If these things present a certain narrative, I try and see if there's another explanation. I come up with fundamental questions, and I check to see if there's a better, more important framework I can connect an idea to or if it's in direct violation of that framework. I then cross-reference that with the statistics, and if it all checks out, I believe the new idea.

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
*
I do what I believe is right, and I don't listen to what other people think when it comes to that.

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
*
I always speak before I think, and I'm constantly hurting myself because of this. I prefer one-on-one communication, and it's primarily because I can feel comfortable with one person. I don't have to feel anxiety over appeasing multiple people at the same time, and I can relax and form a deeper bond with someone else.

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?
*
I like to know where I'm jumping first. I know this isn't a good-way to be as experience can show that life is radically different from what you think it is, but it has proven itself to be a good tool for keeping me out of serious trouble. I don't think actions speak any louder than words, but they do speak just as loud. I believe actions and words are one in the same.

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
*
I would turn-off my favorite show, and I would go so as not to upset my friends. I'd probably watch the episode later.

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
*
I get very tense, and I start to take extreme preventative measures. My brain totally shuts-down, and I become focused on achieving basic, simple objectives that need to be done. I run as fast as I possibly can so as not to get hurt in the future.

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
*
I hate when other people try and control me. I hate being forced to be lashed to a system, etc. I also hate people that are callous and don't want to understand the minds of others. I'm actively disgusted by arrogance, but I try and understand it.

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
*
I like talking about relationships, values, and world-views that we share.

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life
*
My own appearance, money (for now as I'm living with my parents), Social-status (likely because I'm not really engaged in that game yet), and the opposite sex

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?
*
I don't have many friends, but other people perceive me as a stereotypical 20 year old man, and that's an incorrect perception, but it often is for most people of any age. I don't think they'd ever say I'm aggressive.

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?
*
I feel like playing video-games, drawing, and watching some tv/anime. I might go for a walk, but I doubt it.

I don't know what my type really is as I fail to understand abstract concepts like Ne, etc.
I need concrete examples of Ne in daily life.

Here's some more about me
-----------------------------

I don't know if I'm a sensor or an intuitive. Most of the time, I'm not really contemplating all of the possibilities that I can from an object as I have to actively put forth mental effort to do so. I stare at a can of Raid, and I can only see a can of Raid unless I activate the part of my brain that likes to connect ideas.

At the same time, I can't really say I'm an Se user. If I'm thinking or feeling something, it's like the world is completely obliterated from my eyes, and I can no longer see what's in my face. I've never really zoned in before unless I'm playing a FPS game, and that's still very rare for me to do. I went for a walk the other day, and at first, I was very engaged in what was going on around me. I actually felt like I had come alive for the first time in a long time, but then, I started to zone-out and actually got lost and couldn't find my way home without google maps. I'm terrible when it comes to what is essentially applying pressure with my fingers on caulk so as to achieve a desired effect. I can never get it right, but that may just be inexperience.

I may just not be engaging my Se.

I work in carpentry with my father, but I can't handle not doing anything. It's like staring at white-noise on a television screen for a person like me. I can't handle handing another human being tools. It drives me insane. I don't have any mental space to think or feel or anything, and I have to keep staring and being attentive to the demands of someone else. Every-time this happens I start winding down a very negative mental track, and I ultimately have to do something (eating, playing video-games, etc) to take my mind off of what I've been thinking for the entire day. I'm most content working in carpentry when I'm actively problem-solving as all human beings are. When I'm not doing anything that demands thought, I zone-out and start thinking funny thoughts to myself. I smile a lot at random ideas in my brain, and that has lead to many girls calling me creepy because they simply see a smiling, spaced out man.

I love to draw, but I also enjoy writing. On top of this, I'm adept at drawing so it has turned more into a thought process as opposed to simply staring at a piece of paper, and now, I can pour hours upon hours into one art-work to make it look the way I want it to. Writing doesn't come as easily to me as drawing does primarily due to the fact that it's not the hobby I've decided to grind and get good at, but I can just start writing up a storm once I get started on an idea. I love to bounce ideas off of another person. I strike plenty of cliches, but that's ok with me.

When it comes to the video games I play, my favorite games are the ones that let me free-roam in big, vast fields that wind up and down. I have poured hundreds of hours into Rust and Arma 3 due to the tension and total freedom that I get to experience as I play. I love to see what's coming up next in-game and in-real life. I don't know how applicable this train of thought is to the rest of my life though. I can't handle the long drive to Houston I have to endure everyday, and I don't really notice anything anymore because it's partially burned into my brain.

When it comes to clothes, I'm not particularly choosy or picky now that I'm no longer a teenage boy. I wear whatever looks ok, and I don't really mix-and-match colors as it doesn't really matter to me. I try not to look ugly, so I always get a hair-cut so as not to be socially upsetting. A lot of people are upset that I don't dress as others do, but I don't see what the big issue is. It's hard to care about what other people look like, and I don't think anybody really cares how I'm dressed or who I am so much as what I can do.

I walk into million dollar homes, and I'm sometimes amazed at what I see, but I never really find myself desiring one. It always felt like garbage and rocks to me, and this applies to cars, etc. I fear that people in this world are fixated on the wrong things. I've always valued my family members more than anything, and it's devastating to me when I see mothers that don't love their children. I don't believe I have a very developed value system. I love basic things that most human beings value like equality, freedom, and family. I believe everyone should be treated as an individual, and no-one should ever allow for dehumanization if they can stop it. When I don't live up to this, I begin to feel disgusted that I didn't follow through with what I think is right. For an example, I am absolutely disgusted with the fetishization of youth, but I am guilty of this when I lust after younger women just for being younger women. I stared at one the other day, and afterward I felt a gnawing hole in my stomach and I had to lie down on the floor because I treated her like she was an animal. I don't know if this is new, but I believe it's just how I am. I need a while to feel guilt after I do something negative to another human-being.

I enjoy eating and drinking food, and I sometimes use it as an escape from my emotions. This is a relatively new advent in my life. I'm not overweight or anything, but I just need something good to let me escape from how I feel at any given moment in time. Sometimes I don't really taste food at all if I'm thinking/feeling something though. A lot of people say I have good taste in music, but I can't really say for myself. 

I don't like to listen to emotionally engaging music all the time, but sometimes I do.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Mate - why do you disagree that you're a stereotypical 20 year old?


----------



## Sentil (Jul 17, 2017)

Turi said:


> Mate - why do you disagree that you're a stereotypical 20 year old?


Primarily because a 40 year old man that conversed and dealt with 20 year olds for hours and hours talked to me, and he said "bro, what's up". It was completely out of no-where for him and totally alien to both him and I, but this was the expectation he harbored in his brain for me. There are societal expectations that I've failed to hit, and it's primarily because of the way I live my life and my own life experiences that have molded me. I'd say I'm more comparable in life experience to a 14 year old.

I don't think there's really such a thing as a stereotypical 20 year old. People are far too complicated to ever hit a mold. I'm merely aware that I'm not how I should be in society for my age bracket.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Sentil said:


> Primarily because a 40 year old man that conversed and dealt with 20 year olds for hours and hours talked to me, and he said "bro, what's up". It was completely out of no-where for him and totally alien to both him and I, but this was the expectation he harbored in his brain for me. There are societal expectations that I've failed to hit, and it's primarily because of the way I live my life and my own life experiences that have molded me. I'd say I'm more comparable in life experience to a 14 year old.
> 
> I don't think there's really such a thing as a stereotypical 20 year old. People are far too complicated to ever hit a mold. I'm merely aware that I'm not how I should be in society for my age bracket.


How are you aware of how you're not what society would expect from a 20 year old?
In what ways do you differ?

You can't claim to be different from other 20 year olds, and also claim there is no such thing as a stereotypical 20 year old.

What societal expectations have you failed to hit, and why does that affect you?

Simply not resonating with one single guy who "dealt with 20 year olds for hours" saying "bro, what's up?" is hardly enough to warrant anything out of the ordinary when compared with other 20 year olds.



I think Fi is pretty freaking obvious. Whole post is Fi to the hilt.

As for Ne or Se, I believe you're Se. You even said you can't handle not doing anything. It pains you to be handing tools to someone else. You want to be fucking doing it. Haha.
You said you went for a walk the other day and felt alive - engaged in your surroundings. Brilliant!
Get out and freaking do it again, walk somewhere new. Keep that shit up.

Have a read of this:
ISFP Personality Type Profile

Seems like it lines up pretty well - what do you think?
What parts do you resonate with? What parts don't you resonate with? Why?

Zoning out doesn't = intuitive of any sort. It just means you zone out on shit that doesn't interest you.
Keep getting into Se stuff.


----------



## Sentil (Jul 17, 2017)

Turi said:


> How are you aware of how you're not what society would expect from a 20 year old?
> In what ways do you differ?
> 
> You can't claim to be different from other 20 year olds, and also claim there is no such thing as a stereotypical 20 year old.
> ...


I suppose you're correct.
At the same time, another major reason I can't handle giving someone tools is also because I'm not allowed to think about anything else while I do it except for tools and the way I hand them to another person. I have a complicated relationship with physical labor.

Sometimes I do it, and I'm totally disconnected from what I'm doing, but sometimes I'm completely energized and focused on moving as fast as I possibly can, and I feel happy that I have a greater purpose (leaving as quickly as possible). When you do nothing while you work, you feel every second in an environment where you're not free to allow your mind to wander.

I can easily tear through a 10 hour day if I'm laboring. I never really feel any form of joy doing so, but time flies by in an instant.
I don't know if it's this way for everyone though.

I recall feeling mentally dead when I went through the motions academically.

Yet if i'm an Se user, why can't I remember anything that goes on around me?
It's exceedingly difficult for me to recall sensory details, but that could just be because I'm always feeling/thinking about other things in my brain. I had to discover and utilize mindfulness just because of the way I am. I have always had horrible hand-eye co-ordination, and I don't have the gift of dexterity.


----------



## horrorbun (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't know... but my gut says low Si rather than any Se. I don't see a lot in the ways of wanting to have new experiences, and forming a strong sense of nostalgia for memories (having seen those memories as something that they wish could forever stay, or relive; filing away good experiences for reference rather than actively exploring for the sake of exploring.) There is even a conscious disconnect from tradition (how people "should" classically behave for a given age group), which makes me assume Si in a lower position.

I get strong Fi-dom vibes from everything here. It is all deeply personal (Fi) to the user and the person exhibits a strong connection to theory and the personal intuition. I think INFP is much, much more likely than ISFP. I could be wrong, but that's what I take from the situation presented.

(By the way, hi there! It's nice to meet you. Good luck in typing.)


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

@horrorbun - can you clearly explain where Ne is present?

For the life of me, I can't see it.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Definitely a Fi dom, there's no doubt about that. I can see where people are seeing weak Si, but I honestly believe that you are an ISFP. Your questionnaire is mostly Fi and doesn't really clue me into much regarding Se or Ne, so I'll focus the analysis on your write up



Sentil said:


> I don't know if I'm a sensor or an intuitive. Most of the time, I'm not really contemplating all of the possibilities that I can from an object as* I have to actively put forth mental effort to do so*. I stare at a can of Raid, and I can only see a can of Raid unless I activate the part of my brain that likes to connect ideas.
> 
> At the same time, I can't really say I'm an Se user. If I'm thinking or feeling something, it's like the world is completely obliterated from my eyes, and I can no longer see what's in my face. I've never really zoned in before unless I'm playing a FPS game, and that's still very rare for me to do. I went for a walk the other day, and at first, I was very engaged in what was going on around me. I actually felt like I had come alive for the first time in a long time, but then, I started to zone-out and actually got lost and couldn't find my way home without google maps.


 The bold hints toward an intuitive function being low, but not inferior to your stacking. Your description sounds almost like a misapplication of Ni and is somewhat consistent with not fully developed aux Se (which is semi-typical for people your age). As you mentioned, it seems like you are not engaging your Se



Sentil said:


> I work in carpentry with my father, but I can't handle not doing anything. It's like staring at white-noise on a television screen for a person like me. I can't handle handing another human being tools. It drives me insane. I don't have any mental space to think or feel or anything, and I have to keep staring and being attentive to the demands of someone else. Every-time this happens I start winding down a very negative mental track, and *I ultimately have to do something (eating, playing video-games, etc) to take my mind off of what I've been thinking for the entire day. *I'm most content working in carpentry when I'm *actively problem-solving* as all human beings are. When I'm not doing anything that demands thought, I zone-out and start thinking funny thoughts to myself. I smile a lot at random ideas in my brain, and that has lead to many girls calling me creepy because they simply see a smiling, spaced out man.


 The bold text is typical of aux Se. While much of what you reference is typical of general Pe users, your desire to actually do something indicates high Se. The way that you describe the feelings surrounding not doing anything sort of sound like tertiary Ni again.



Sentil said:


> When it comes to the video games I play, my favorite games are the ones that let me free-roam in big, vast fields that wind up and down. I have poured hundreds of hours into Rust and Arma 3 due to *the tension and total freedom that I get to experience as I play. *I love to see what's coming up next in-game and in-real life. I don't know how applicable this train of thought is to the rest of my life though. I can't handle the long drive to Houston I have to endure everyday, and I don't really notice anything anymore because it's partially burned into my brain.


 Sounds Fi-Se, but then again not the biggest indicator



Sentil said:


> I enjoy eating and drinking food, and I sometimes use it as an escape from my emotions. This is a relatively new advent in my life. I'm not overweight or anything, but I just need something good to let me escape from how I feel at any given moment in time.


 This in particular usually corresponds to poor Se development rather than the Si-Ne axis.

What I see sounds most like semi-typical ISFP development, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Sentil (Jul 17, 2017)

Krayfish said:


> Definitely a Fi dom, there's no doubt about that. I can see where people are seeing weak Si, but I honestly believe that you are an ISFP. Your questionnaire is mostly Fi and doesn't really clue me into much regarding Se or Ne, so I'll focus the analysis on your write up
> 
> The bold hints toward an intuitive function being low, but not inferior to your stacking. Your description sounds almost like a misapplication of Ni and is somewhat consistent with not fully developed aux Se (which is semi-typical for people your age). As you mentioned, it seems like you are not engaging your Se
> 
> ...


I don't know about this.
It kind of feels like you skimmed what I've written, and you picked what supported your hypothesis.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

You sound like you've been stressed out a lot. If so, that can skew your result, if you spend a lot of time in shadow mode. As an N dominant, sometimes I can't even N, if I'm stressed out so much that I lose myself. I could be misinterpreting much of what you've said and maybe you've been describing yourself during times of extreme stress.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Fi dom.
I see Si really clear in the answer about the moment with your friends and how you really enjoyed that moment - like from childhood.
Se, however, jumps out at me more (working in carpentry, giving someone water on a hot day). 

ISFP is what I'd say. My sister is an ISFP and she's really awesome.


----------



## horrorbun (Jun 2, 2017)

Turi said:


> @horrorbun - can you clearly explain where Ne is present?
> 
> For the life of me, I can't see it.


"When I'm not doing anything that demands thought, I zone-out and start thinking funny thoughts to myself. I smile a lot at random ideas in my brain, and that has lead to many girls calling me creepy because they simply see a smiling, spaced out man."

"I put myself in their shoes, and I imagine what their desires are, and I want to help them achieve those ideas and thoughts."

Ne has takes one idea and from there, branches out into many different possibilities. This could mean zoning out to think of hilarious associations and thoughts. I'm really reluctant to assume Se in a high position, because it seems that most of the issues come forth from not actively engaging the environment.

Also, "I felt so close to the people in that moment, and I was stricken with a euphoria that I never thought I'd feel outside of childhood." Just really strikes me as someone utilizing the moment via Ne/Si over engaging in Se/Ni. I could be wrong but...

And, "but I need to really know what I'm trying to accomplish if I'm to be successful. Hands-on is good for building experience, but it's very difficult for me to learn like that if I don't know the theory as to why I'm doing what I'm doing." Doesn't shout Se to me at all. Leans heavily on needing to know the theory over rushing into the experience.

"I look for tangible information to see* if it makes any form of sense (statistics, data, etc) [Si] *. If these things present a *certain narrative, I try and see if there's another explanation [Ne]*. I come up with fundamental questions, and I check to see if there's a better, more important framework I can connect an idea to or if it's in direct violation of that framework. I then cross-reference that with the statistics, and if it all checks out, I believe the new idea." Ne/Si. All of this.

I know this might be a long shot but, "I try not to look ugly, so I always get a hair-cut so as not to be socially upsetting." Seems very low-tier Si in how it regards how things have-always-been and adheres to aspects of traditional behavior expectations

As well as, "I love basic things that most human beings value like equality, freedom, and family. I believe everyone should be treated as an individual, and no-one should ever allow for dehumanization if they can stop it." 

Most of this is so Ne/Si to me, that it's like bashing a head against a wall with the words "Ne/Si" spray-painted on it. 
Though my own issue is in detecting any preference for Se at all. Drawing is a hobby, not reason enough to suspect Se by itself. Anyone can draw, and enjoy doing so. And the carpentry seems like a job that pays money. I could be wrong, and welcome any corrections if so.

(In hindsight, reading my response before sending it, I hope I don't come off as too rude with this. I can come off as a bit... intense when explaining stuff. Most of this post also reminds me of an INFP friend I had before, and rings really true to that.)


----------



## Sentil (Jul 17, 2017)

brightflashes said:


> Fi dom.
> I see Si really clear in the answer about the moment with your friends and how you really enjoyed that moment - like from childhood.
> Se, however, jumps out at me more (working in carpentry, giving someone water on a hot day).
> 
> ISFP is what I'd say. My sister is an ISFP and she's really awesome.


To be totally honest, I never chose to be a carpenter, and I don't like being one. I'm only doing it because it's a good paying job and my father needs my help to provide for the family.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Sentil said:


> To be totally honest, I never chose to be a carpenter, and I don't like being one. I'm only doing it because it's a good paying job and my father needs my help to provide for the family.


Ah. I didn't realize you had already settled on a type. Just letting you know how it came across to me. You're the ultimate expert.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

horrorbun said:


> "When I'm not doing anything that demands thought, I zone-out and start thinking funny thoughts to myself. I smile a lot at random ideas in my brain, and that has lead to many girls calling me creepy because they simply see a smiling, spaced out man."
> 
> "I put myself in their shoes, and I imagine what their desires are, and I want to help them achieve those ideas and thoughts."
> 
> ...



Most of this post is grasping at straws. I'll address what I feel is relevant.

Zoning out and thinking funny and random thoughts is typical of someone bored, or doing something that doesn't require thought. It isn't indicative of Ne. If this is Ne, then every bloody monkey in a call centre is Ne dominant after they learn the basics and are on autopilot all shift.

Putting yourself in someone elses shoes fits with descriptors of Fi in general. Nothing Ne to see here.

Wanting to know "why" you're learning something is more indicative of either Ti or Fi to me (why do things have to be done this way? or.. why is this important to me?)


The rest of your post, jesus christ... it doesn't come across as too rude - it comes across as someone trying to force a massive square through a tiny little circle by grinding it to size and shape with the crudest tools imaginable.

How is _"I love basic things that most human beings value like equality, freedom, and family. I believe everyone should be treated as an individual, and no-one should ever allow for dehumanization if they can stop it."_ Ne-Si?

I mean.. how? How did you get there? What part of that quote remotely resembles anything you've read about Ne or Si?
What are your sources?


----------



## Sentil (Jul 17, 2017)

horrorbun said:


> "When I'm not doing anything that demands thought, I zone-out and start thinking funny thoughts to myself. I smile a lot at random ideas in my brain, and that has lead to many girls calling me creepy because they simply see a smiling, spaced out man."
> 
> "I put myself in their shoes, and I imagine what their desires are, and I want to help them achieve those ideas and thoughts."
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. I couldn't really touch Ne or Si because they're heavily ingrained into who I am, so to take a step back and observe my own brain is very difficult for me. I think I used textbook Ne when I was drained of all emotion today, and I realized trying to analyze that is like trying to grab smoke. It's there and then it's gone, and you don't really know what it was.


----------



## horrorbun (Jun 2, 2017)

Turi said:


> Most of this post is grasping at straws. I'll address what I feel is relevant.
> 
> Zoning out and thinking funny and random thoughts is typical of someone bored, or doing something that doesn't require thought. It isn't indicative of Ne. If this is Ne, then every bloody monkey in a call centre is Ne dominant after they learn the basics and are on autopilot all shift.
> 
> ...


The case wasn't so much for that as an example of Ne, but rather as a "I see no way in hex that this person has high Se".
Everyone can and does daydream a little, but if there is a preference for entertaining the imagination more, then it makes me assume that the person is not actively engaging the environment, and happens to rather spend time entertaining the thoughts of possibility.

"Putting oneself in others shoes" to me means taking what someone has assumed is the way another person is feeling, and branching outward in how that could possibly be by imagining what it is like to be that person in that situation. Still, I agree it is more evidence of Fi than Ne. Just thought that it does fit rather well.

Si tends to stick to the tried and true method; things which has been valued in the past, and proven to yield successful results. A tendency to stick to what will be best for the family, or to maintain safety, seems VERY Si to me. The Ne part is in filling out the possibilities for achieving that (Ie. being free, equal, not dehumanizing people).

I'm curious what YOUR sources might be, because if they can fill in any gaps of knowledge I might have, I would definitely like to do so.


----------



## horrorbun (Jun 2, 2017)

Sentil said:


> Thank you very much. I couldn't really touch Ne or Si because they're heavily ingrained into who I am, so to take a step back and observe my own brain is very difficult for me. I think I used textbook Ne when I was drained of all emotion today, and I realized trying to analyze that is like trying to grab smoke. It's there and then it's gone, and you don't really know what it was.


I think that if something is heavily ingrained into who you are, you should trust it to be true in assessing yourself. 
Out of curiosity, what is it in picking-your-own-brain that you find is the hardest part?


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

@horrorbun I'll dismember your post and leave parts of it in various locations later on tonight lol

In the mean time, read this:
https://thoughtcatalog.com/heidi-pr...s-based-on-its-position-in-your-stacking/amp/


My sources include Psychological Types, Gifts Differing, various books by AJ Drenth, Dario Nardis 8 keys to self leadership amongst others and an absolute plethora of internet research as well.


I'm not claiming I know better I'm just saying your posts are grasping at straws and require clarification.


----------



## horrorbun (Jun 2, 2017)

Turi said:


> @horrorbun I'll dismember your post and leave parts of it in various locations later on tonight lol
> 
> In the mean time, read this:
> https://thoughtcatalog.com/heidi-pr...s-based-on-its-position-in-your-stacking/amp/
> ...


lol That is fine. I have no problem with having been proven wrong, I just like it best if someone offers a solution that replaces it better instead. I've used that same link, too, and found it pretty helpful with understanding the functions (I'd actually recommend for anyone to read). 

I feel honored to have my post dismembered and scattered to the breezes. That shows how much you care :tears_of_joy:
I will admit I didn't take as long as I should have in formatting the post, and my argument, though. Woooops.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Sentil said:


> I don't know about this.
> It kind of feels like you skimmed what I've written, and you picked what supported your hypothesis.


Sorry if that's how it came across. I cut out what I felt wasn't necessary to include mostly because I didn't want to be repetitive and point out what I saw as Fi, since that had already been established and agreed upon as your dominant function.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

@Sentil Ah. I don't like what you said about Krayfish. I don't! :laughing::angry: I thought she did a good job.

In the meantime... I'm just waiting for Turi's post, because like Krayfish, I don't want to repeat things... except... where the hell is the Ne? That's right! There's none.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

horrorbun said:


> The case wasn't so much for that as an example of Ne, but rather as a "I see no way in hex that this person has high Se".


This simply dumbfounds me, as it's readily apparent and he literally says he has to be doing something in his opening post.
He even says he feels alive when he goes for walks and is in-tune with his surroundings.

I want to point out that in your initial reply to this thread, you suggest Si because OP mentions something nostalgic and wanting to relive this moment. His response was to a question that was literally - verbatim - and I quote - write this shit down - "*Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? *"

Using your logic, anyone who responds to this question with anything remotely resembling a memory (question literally asks for your memory of it), is Si.

He even says he felt like he came alive when he went for a walk - admittedly, he zoned out (NOT IMMEDIATELY INDICATIVE OF INTUITION) - this is likely because he needs to get out and do it more, actually try be in the moment.
His post kinda comes across as if he's feeling down atm. I'm positive he's an ISFP and think he should do some more Se shit to get into a better frame of mind.





> Everyone can and does daydream a little, but if there is a preference for entertaining the imagination more, then it makes me assume that the person is not actively engaging the environment, and happens to rather spend time entertaining the thoughts of possibility.


?????????????????????????????

I can't understand this logic. I find it absurd. He zones out when he's bored - not having to use his brain - this is perfectly normal for anyone who's doing something that isn't challenging them in any way.
Zoning out doesn't = Ne. If anything there's probably an argument to be made for the opposite effect when Ne is active, because it's an extraverted perceiving function.



> "Putting oneself in others shoes" to me means taking what someone has assumed is the way another person is feeling, and branching outward in how that could possibly be by imagining what it is like to be that person in that situation. Still, I agree it is more evidence of Fi than Ne. Just thought that it does fit rather well.


There is nothing Ne about this at all, in the slightest. Not even at like a micro level.
I could pull out my telescope, zoom it in max, then put ANOTHER telescope in front of it and zoom that in max, and there would still be 0 Ne to be found.



> Si tends to stick to the tried and true method; things which has been valued in the past, and proven to yield successful results. A tendency to stick to what will be best for the family, or to maintain safety, seems VERY Si to me. The Ne part is in filling out the possibilities for achieving that (Ie. being free, equal, not dehumanizing people).


Neither Si nor Ne is apparent in what he said here - it is entirely Fi.
Verbatim - "_I love basic things that most human beings value like equality, freedom, and family. I believe everyone should be treated as an individual, and no-one should ever allow for dehumanization if they can stop it_." - this is Fi wanting and believing in individuality. It understands everyone is unique and doesn't believe anyone should be oppressed. It is Fi putting itself in anothers shoes, as it does.


There isn't an iota of Ne apparent in his OP. He might be Ne dom to the max IRL, I wouldn't know, but going by this post and what's been written, there's simply no Ne at all.

There is some Se. There's loads of Fi - enough to be a dominant function.
So it only makes sense that he's an ISFP.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Turi said:


> There isn't an iota of Ne apparent in his OP. He might be Ne dom to the max IRL, I wouldn't know, but going by this post and what's been written, there's simply no Ne at all.





Candy Apple said:


> ike Krayfish, I don't want to repeat things... except... where the hell is the Ne? That's right! There's none.


I'm not seeing any Ne at all, too. Se seems more likely. An Fi dom who is out with 4 friends and has a positive experience while out with them? It's quite hard to imagine an INXP having a positive experience while out with anyone (tongue-in-cheek).



> I feel inferior when I see other people around my age group


Most aux Ne users don't have a strong sense of competitiveness, nor do they tend to notice those outside of themselves. With their dom introverted judging function, they rarely look outside of themselves to compare; they look outside of themselves for ideas.



> I always want to minimize suffering for others, so I'll reach a compromise if I need to.


Clearly a dom Fi user, this couldn't be mistaken for Fe. I think it's the Se that allows for connection with other people from a feeling standpoint to relieve the suffering. I liken this to giving the man water.



> I normally emphasize the ultimate goal of the project. I think about the most important aspects of it, and I spend the greatest amount of time on that. Everything else is just a little tack off to the side in comparison to what I want to accomplish.


This is a great example of a rejection of Ne. Ne wants to explore every tangent possible. someone on the Se/Ni axis can focus easier on the task at hand.



> I look for tangible information to see if it makes any form of sense (statistics, data, etc).


Another example of the Fi/Te axis. Could this tangible information also be a link to Se? Most Ne users tend to look for "possibilities" and then try to fit those possibilities into the scenario.



> I get very tense, and I start to take extreme preventative measures.


Body tension as a response to stress is more of an Se thing than an Ne thing.



> I feel like playing video-games, drawing, and watching some tv/anime.


This might be reaching, but drawing is more of an artisan thing, I have found. 



> I don't know what my type really is as I fail to understand abstract concepts like Ne, etc.
> I need concrete examples of Ne in daily life.


Someone who needs concrete examples of an aux function probably doesn't use that aux function. Ne isn't going to appear in a concrete way, anyway. It's going to be like someone starts a conversation and then they branch out and talk about all these related things and may never go back to finish the original story line.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Maybe some of my statements are stereotypical, and perhaps I'm the one grasping at straws, but this person does not strike me as an Ne user at all, myself.

Edit to add: I also want to acknowledge that I'm basing these assumptions on very little information provided in text, by a stranger. So who knows what the OP actually is. I just don't see Ne in the answers. Most of the answers are Fi heavy.


----------



## Sentil (Jul 17, 2017)

brightflashes said:


> I'm not seeing any Ne at all, too. Se seems more likely. An Fi dom who is out with 4 friends and has a positive experience while out with them? It's quite hard to imagine an INXP having a positive experience while out with anyone (tongue-in-cheek).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is a great post, but if I'm using Ni, shouldn't there be evidence that I'm doing so?
I feel like there's a problem with the OP post where it's mostly Fi, and it's not really swinging to either Se or Ne.

I need to see some examples of an Se user in action to really understand what it is. I don't get a description of concrete details and fact orientation so much as being able to observe someone that's doing so, and I can then see if I have that within myself. I believe it should be more than an observance and action in a personality type.

I'd really like to be asked a couple of questions by you as I'm now conflicted as to whether I'm an Ne or Ni user.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Sentil said:


> I think this is a great post, but if I'm using Ni, shouldn't there be evidence that I'm doing so?
> I feel like there's a problem with the OP post where it's mostly Fi, and it's not really swinging to either Se or Ne.
> 
> I need to see some examples of an Se user in action to really understand what it is. I don't get a description of concrete details and fact orientation so much as being able to observe someone that's doing so, and I can then see if I have that within myself. I believe it should be more than an observance and action in a personality type.


If you are an ISFP, Ni would be your tertiary function. A 20 year old being in touch with their tertiary function would be a bit unusual, but not impossible. Ni is symbolic, like archetypes or dream images. 

A concrete example of not using Ne is driving back and forth in a commute and getting bored. Ne would be getting tons of ideas and would probably fail to notice the terrain as much as an Se. Getting bored with the drive because it's the same thing is Se. Taking walks and reaching for sensory experiences is a concrete example of Se. Asking for a concrete example is a concrete example of Se.

Also, observing others is another great example of Se. If you want good examples of ISFPs, go to celebrity types and check out the musicians it lists as ISFPs and then listen to some of their music.


----------



## Sentil (Jul 17, 2017)

brightflashes said:


> If you are an ISFP, Ni would be your tertiary function. A 20 year old being in touch with their tertiary function would be a bit unusual, but not impossible. Ni is symbolic, like archetypes or dream images.
> 
> A concrete example of not using Ne is driving back and forth in a commute and getting bored. Ne would be getting tons of ideas and would probably fail to notice the terrain as much as an Se. Getting bored with the drive because it's the same thing is Se. Taking walks and reaching for sensory experiences is a concrete example of Se. Asking for a concrete example is a concrete example of Se.
> 
> Also, observing others is another great example of Se. If you want good examples of ISFPs, go to celebrity types and check out the musicians it lists as ISFPs and then listen to some of their music.


I'm never really bored when I'm in a car because I'm always thinking about something in my life, and this leads to me missing everything as it passes by me. At the same time, I'm very bored with the drive but not bored because I'm never really paying attention. But, I'm never really inspired by the objects around me, and if I am, it's in a very subtle and almost inconceivable way. I'm always fixated on things that matter to me personally.

To give you an example: When I rode the bus as a kid, I would stare out of the window, but I wouldn't see what was outside of it. 

When I was on a bus later, someone remarked "Why are you staring like a dog out of the window?
What's out there?"

I am still this way, and I've always been this way.

A big problem I have with Se is, something I don't like to divulge, that I've been a shut-in since I was 13 years old.
I spend hours talking to other people on the internet, etc.

I think that this has made me very uncertain as to who I really am. I may very well be a sensor, but I think it's weird that it's such a major function for me, and I'm not aware/not using it correctly in my daily life.

I only took a walk because I had never done it before, and I wanted to see what I would feel if I seized personal independence from that.

I haven't really gone out since that point in time, but I didn't really find it enjoyable as the neighborhood I live in is actually a very negative place. I was walking down the street and heard domestic abuse, and it was an unwanted blast from the past.

I thought I understood what Se was, but I can never really be sure as I can't see it in reality. I see that some people are entirely with what's going on around them, but they may just be molded to be that way from years of labor.

I have a sort of silly example on-top of this, but I've noticed that artists that can really see their art are better than people that can't. I've always been a total failure as a designer while others were very successful without an education/background in design.

People see my designs on paper, and they tell me they're bland and boring, and that's a reason I feel like I've never really been able to see throughout the entirety of my life.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

@Sentil

Either you're going to be using Se/Ni or you're going to be using Si/Ne. Everyone has a sensory function. Being hermetic is more associated with Introversion than Se/Ni or Si/Ne. If you lead with an Introverted function, being hermetic is going to go with that regardless of which type one is. Perhaps it would be helpful for another type to describe Ne to you as an auxiliary function. @hornpipe2, who is an INTP (and my partner), could do a good job explaining Ne from an aux Ne user's perspective and give you insight into how he thinks. 

I am a low Se user (Ni-Te-Fi-Se) and, as such, I run into things often, I'm extremely clumsy, I don't notice things that are right in front of me, I am horrible at remembering faces, etc...

This link would probably be helpful to you. Look at Se vs Ne in the auxiliary position and see which one fits better

https://thoughtcatalog.com/heidi-pr...fests-based-on-its-position-in-your-stacking/

Edit to add: I'd also expect an Se user to have more "boring", practical designs rather than "creative" all-over-the-place designs that Ne users would come up with.


----------



## horrorbun (Jun 2, 2017)

Turi said:


> :witch:


We will agree to disagree on this. Maybe I can't verbalize it properly, but I think that we are looking at this same thing from two different lenses. I'm getting much different vibes than you are getting from these bodies of text. I would like to see what your argument is in detail for what you are suggesting, though. It seems you are much more interested in debunking me than in offering any alternative ways of looking at it.


----------



## hornpipe2 (Nov 3, 2015)

WHO SUMMONS ME...?



brightflashes said:


> @hornpipe2, who is an INTP (and my partner), could do a good job explaining Ne from an aux Ne user's perspective and give you insight into how he thinks.


Oh, ok. Let me try to summarize this a bit -

I think of Ne as a way to try out ideas in the world to see what novel understanding I can gain from it.
Se, by comparison, would be a way to try out ideas in the world to see what novel experiences can be gained from it.

Maybe an example (a carpentry one since you said that's your job...): let's suppose Aux Ne and Aux Se both hit upon the idea "I want a boat." Never mind how they got there.

Ne would set about doing a bit of research into how to build a boat, how to make it seaworthy, different finishes and construction methods and set in with the math formulas for volume calculation, etc etc. He'd make a design or two in an afternoon, go to the hardware store, build half a boat, learn a lot of practical information about cutting curved hulls and sail design. Then it comes time to finish the boat: Ne realizes just how damn long it takes to sand something, decides there's nothing more to be learned from this project, and dumps it in favor of the next thing.

Se would set about doing research into the kind of seas he'd be sailing on, attempting to select a boat design that will take him to whatever interesting places he might run across. Then he'd build the boat, take it out on a couple lakes, figure he's seen enough little lake islands with trees and all the birds are the same in this state anyway, and moves on to getting his pilot's license.

Both of these are about the Journey and not the Destination: neither really wants a boat in and of itself... But the act of boat construction and sailing will take Ne on a journey to learn about physics and construction and maybe produce some novel ideas about building a better boat - and Se wants to go on a literal journey to learn about the environment he lives in and maybe produce some novel perspectives of places nobody else has seen (or at least, seen in the same way).


----------



## Sentil (Jul 17, 2017)

brightflashes said:


> @Sentil
> 
> Either you're going to be using Se/Ni or you're going to be using Si/Ne. Everyone has a sensory function. Being hermetic is more associated with Introversion than Se/Ni or Si/Ne. If you lead with an Introverted function, being hermetic is going to go with that regardless of which type one is. Perhaps it would be helpful for another type to describe Ne to you as an auxiliary function. @hornpipe2, who is an INTP (and my partner), could do a good job explaining Ne from an aux Ne user's perspective and give you insight into how he thinks.
> 
> ...


I have a question about this: "The auxiliary-Se monologue: “I want to go live out the experiences that I have determined to be the best or most enjoyable and see what happens as a result.”

This could definitely be me, but I wonder what kind of experience it's talking about.
I've never really enjoyed anything physical in the outside world, but I have enjoyed speaking and laughing with people that I feel comfortable with, and it's what I pursue due to that enjoyment.

I share aspects of all of the issues that you have with low Se, but it doesn't make any sense when you consider the order of my cognitive functions. I slam hammers into cabinet faces, I can't see objects in-front of me, I don't know what people are driving, etc.

This may be due to Fi though.

I can't really say Ne fits as I immediately discard possibilities that will, at a glance, lead to ruin, and I believe Tertiary Ni is a better match.

An example of this is here:

I was in a warehouse gathering parts for the job I was slated to do that day, and a worker walked up to me and told me the job was likely completed as it was installed a year ago. I immediately refused to listen to a word he had to say as not taking the parts and finding out the office workers are correct would result in a 2 hour trip back to the warehouse, and I wasn't willing to risk it, so I completely blotted out every word he told me. He was correct, but I refused to entertain the idea due to what could happen.

 I've come to really stare at the thoughts in my brain, and I've come to see that a part of me can see into the future by staring at possibilities, so that's likely Ni.

I have a small example of that from today:

I was watching a man driving a tractor to move mud, and I realized that I was parked too close to his work and that he'd have to risk damaging my car so as to finish, and I immediately understood that I would be asked to move the car, so I went ahead and did it before I was even requested. I ultimately arrived at one answer and possibility.

Also, I can't help but mentally freeze when I see slow-moving vehicles as they could turn where-ever they want to within the span of a couple of seconds, and I could be in the way and get hurt.

I remember feeling intense fear when I walked down the road and had to step over holes in the road as I could've easily tripped and fallen and a car could just completely shatter my skull before I had time to think.

Also, I've come to realize a decisive factor as to whether I'm an Se user or not.

*I rely heavily on my memory of muscle tension to get things perfect.
*

I've come to remember the way my muscles flex and hold and feel a tool to achieve a desired outcome as quickly as possible. 

Does anybody know if similarminds and 16 personalities are accurate online test, or are they misinformation?

Is the only real way to get a personality type to really delve into the Jungian theory?


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

@Sentil 

There are a few cognitive function tests out there which you might find helpful. What you are describing "I never really enjoyed ..." could be Se. I just know it's not Ne. There's a place for Ne, but, on the surface, it does look a bit impractical. Some people can instantly identify their best fit type while others actually do need to delve into the theory. 

One test on similarminds is the Enneagram + MBTI. This test might be a good test to figure out your type since there are extra questions thrown in there. As a bonus, if you test strongly in a certain Enneagram, this might also help lead insight into what your MBTi type is.


----------



## Sentil (Jul 17, 2017)

brightflashes said:


> @Sentil
> 
> There are a few cognitive function tests out there which you might find helpful. What you are describing "I never really enjoyed ..." could be Se. I just know it's not Ne. There's a place for Ne, but, on the surface, it does look a bit impractical. Some people can instantly identify their best fit type while others actually do need to delve into the theory.
> 
> One test on similarminds is the Enneagram + MBTI. This test might be a good test to figure out your type since there are extra questions thrown in there. As a bonus, if you test strongly in a certain Enneagram, this might also help lead insight into what your MBTi type is.


I took the Enneagram, and I got 4w5 (the one I took rated me 5w4, but I think that's incorrect, so I don't know the accuracy of it) , but that's an INFP score.
I have a friend that is also an "INFP", and we're close friends despite the purported incompatibility between two ISFPs.

I've been staring at all of this for a while.

The Similar-minds 30 word pair (the one I like due to no room for misinterpretation) consistently hits RLUAI, so I don't know how accurate it is when it can't strike my cognitive functions.

I only have INFP set as my MBTI due to consistent testing on the internet saying that I am, so I probably have to hit the books to get some real answers.

Do you have any good websites I can read about cognitive functions on?
There are descriptions of Ne that really resonate with me, and there are descriptions of Ni that make it seem like it's impossible that it's what I use constantly.

I still have issues with Se because, as previously stated, I would be reaching for the next novel experience.

I would be like my father and desire the external world, etc.

I don't see how I could be content with staying inside 24/7 as I know people that I would say really use Se generally aren't, and they would get bored. ISFP is something that has Se as a dominating function.


----------



## Sentil (Jul 17, 2017)

hornpipe2 said:


> WHO SUMMONS ME...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that I clear my head, Ne really makes sense to me with that opening thought on it.
This is the precise reason I decided to walk down the road.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Sentil said:


> Now that I clear my head, Ne really makes sense to me with that opening thought on it.
> This is the precise reason I decided to walk down the road.


Can you explain in clear terms how the reason you go for a walk is to gain a novel understanding of the world?


----------



## Sentil (Jul 17, 2017)

Turi said:


> Can you explain in clear terms how the reason you go for a walk is to gain a novel understanding of the world?


I never went for a walk to solely experience the world around me.
I went for a walk to experience new ideas that I would gain from the act of being independent of others. I walked to experience the personal freedom I would gain from walking, not the world itself.

I had a lot of new ideas about the way I was living my life from doing it, and I realized I had missed everything about living and nothing at all.

My family became worried that I was doing such a thing, but my father understood why I was really walking down the street.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Sentil said:


> I never went for a walk to solely experience the world around me.
> I went for a walk to experience new ideas that I would gain from the act of being independent of others. I walked to experience the personal freedom I would gain from walking, not the world itself.
> 
> I had a lot of new ideas about the way I was living my life from doing it, and I realized I had missed everything about living and nothing at all.
> ...



Wait, is this all stemming from one single walk up the road?

There is no Ne present in any of your responses at all, as far as I understand Ne.


----------



## Sentil (Jul 17, 2017)

Turi said:


> Wait, is this all stemming from one single walk up the road?
> 
> There is no Ne present in any of your responses at all, as far as I understand Ne.


Yes, as I've never done so before.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Sentil said:


> Yes, as I've never done so before.


There's no way we can type you correctly. Looks like you're an Fi dom, but outside of that, there's some Se present, no Ne at all, but the fact of the matter is, as much as we try and you try - how can we get an accurate read on someone who doesn't engage with the world?

Both Ne and Se are extraverted perceiving functions.

How old are you?


----------



## Sentil (Jul 17, 2017)

Turi said:


> There's no way we can type you correctly. Looks like you're an Fi dom, but outside of that, there's some Se present, no Ne at all, but the fact of the matter is, as much as we try and you try - how can we get an accurate read on someone who doesn't engage with the world?
> 
> Both Ne and Se are extraverted perceiving functions.
> 
> How old are you?


I'm currently 20 years old, and I'm constantly catapulted into the external world via carpentry.
I've been doing so for the past 2 years.

The issue is that it's a job, and labor entails no mental freedom.
The only thing I know with certainty is that it doesn't feel real. I feel more alive and mentally stimulated in front of a computer screen talking to people than working, but that might just circle back to the fact that I'm working.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

You can follow this link to see the most popular correlations between SLOAN and MBTI here:

SLUEI - Global 5 Type Descriptions

This says that RLUAI is most commonly associated with INFP. The Sensing/Intuitive correlates tend to be the last letter Inquisitiveness or Non-inquisitiveness (which is an especially horrible dichotomy pair to relate to Sensing and Intuition because it implies that sensors aren't inquisitive - especially false as my ISTP ex husband is just about the most inquisitive person I know). 

SLOAN isn't always perfectly translatable, though. For example, I'm RCOAI which is more commonly associated with INFJs and I'm an INTJ. 

The best thing I can say is that your SLOAN result verifies that you're at least on the right track.

I used to mistype as an INFP and my Enneagram is 5w4 (usually associated with INTPs/Ti in general and INTJs as the 4 wing is generally comparable with Fi - and, I'm breaking my own advice by mixing theories here).

An ISFP is more likely to get a type 4, 6, or 9 Enneagram while an INFP is more likely to get a 4, 5, or 9 Enneagram, but, again, these theories are meant to stand alone and mixing them can be dangerous, especially for superficial understanding.

Have you checked out some youtube videos? This might help you get more visual information about whether or not you are an INFP or an ISFP. As far as websites go, a good google search will bring back decent results, but if I think of one that I particularly like I'll let you know. The fact that you're unsure about N vs S lets me know that you are an I--P as types with S & N functions in the middle tend to score 50/50 on S&N. Looking at dichotomies alone and not cognitive functions, I tend to score about 50/50 on T and F and my personal stack puts Te and Fi in the middle. 

I hope this helps.

Edit to add: the human brain tends to be fully mature at age 25, so you still have some room there to develop a stronger preference for s/n. I have found that the strongest dichotomy to figure out before age 25 is I/E - usually it's pretty apparent by age 16.


----------



## Sentil (Jul 17, 2017)

brightflashes said:


> I hope this helps.


I think it did. I actually landed on a reddit website, and I found I strongly connect with INFP.

https://www.reddit.com/r/mbti/comments/5zr3jf/differentiating_infp_vs_isfp_masterpost/

These are my eyes in their natural state for people interested in the socionic aspect of all of this.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

You have beautiful eyes. I'm a sucker for brown eyes. Look sp/sx to me, but I'm not claiming to be good at visual typing at all.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Of course you'll resonate with INFP over ISFP, you've been a shut-in all your life.
You haven't fed your Se.

There is precisely 0 Ne in your posts.
I read the link you posted, bunch of socionics irrelevant crap imo.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Hmmm... I choose ISTP for you. Enjoy becoming a god at something. You're welcome.


----------



## Sentil (Jul 17, 2017)

Turi said:


> Of course you'll resonate with INFP over ISFP, you've been a shut-in all your life.
> You haven't fed your Se.
> 
> There is precisely 0 Ne in your posts.
> I read the link you posted, bunch of socionics irrelevant crap imo.


Do you have any good links I can use if internet tests and random comparison websites are of no aide?
I've never thought of cognitive functions as something that have to be fed and maintained, but I'm interested if it was that way for you. I've always figured that you'd naturally be drawn to what's normal for you.


----------



## Sentil (Jul 17, 2017)

with water said:


> Hmmm... I choose ISTP for you. Enjoy becoming a god at something. You're welcome.


I'd like to hear why you chose this. That's a very interesting decision.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Sentil said:


> I'd like to hear why you chose this. That's a very interesting decision.


You said to choose one for you. This was the best thing I could have given you type wise, probably.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

with water said:


> Hmmm... I choose ISTP for you. Enjoy becoming a god at something. You're welcome.


This person can't be an ISTP. They're my kryptonite. I already have planned a marriage with Turi in my mind (though he's going to have to compete with BNB in the end). If Sentil was ISTP, I'd be indescribably attracted to him for no obvious reason.

Edit to add: I did consider it for you, Sentil, but your Fi is way too high for me to go there.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Sentil said:


> Do you have any good links I can use if internet tests and random comparison websites are of no aide?
> I've never thought of cognitive functions as something that have to be fed and maintained, but I'm interested if it was that way for you. I've always figured that you'd naturally be drawn to what's normal for you.



Yeah.

The Principles of Cognitive Function Theory @MBTI-notes - Cognitive Function Theory

https://thoughtcatalog.com/heidi-pr...fests-based-on-its-position-in-your-stacking/

Have a read of those.
Also, for kicks - do this: https://youtopiaproject.com/youtopia-16-assessment/


As for me, have a read of this:

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/1062322-thoughts-intp-vs-istp.html

I believe I accurately self-typed myself as an ISTP before I fell down the hell-hole that cognitive function theory is (it intrigues me, obviously, but my Ti requires time to make sense of things, and I basically just raced through all information I could find and clogged my brain haha).


You need to feed your Se to give your Fi something to work with, give it some real-world things to mull over and decide how things work into your internal value system etc. Being a shut-in means you're just stuck in a Fi-Ni loop which means you probably just overthink everything and wind up diving into how things really make you feel etc etc just a never-ending hole you can't climb out of, dwelling on the same old shit and getting further and further into possibilities that will never come to fruition.

Well. You can climb out of it. You did climb out of it, for a moment, when you got out for that walk, and felt alive.
This is because your Se was being fed. Getting out there in the real world. Experiencing 'real life' so to speak.

I'm the same mate. I'm an ISTP. If I don't feed my Se, I feel like an "N" type - I just overthink things and my brain slips into lala land. But it's not healthy. It doesn't make me feel alive. Stuck in a Ti-Ni loop.


----------



## Sentil (Jul 17, 2017)

I've been trying to observe for Ne in my daily life, but it just doesn't seem to happen very much if at all.
In order for my mind to wander on an object, it has to interest me, and most things don't, so I don't really use Ne.

When I do "use" it, it's generally not really Ne and could be a multitude of other cognitive functions.

For example, I saw a police officer dressed in almost military-tier gear, and I thought about the brutality that police officers can work with and the uncaring world that I live in. That's probably the only time I used something that could be considered Ne today.

I get really strange, perverse ideas from things around me, but that's only when my mind is free to wander. It's never something I can't mentally control.

My father was staring at bricks, and he started talking about someone he knows that's a brick-layer, but I couldn't care less about what I saw, so I only saw a bunch of bricks passing me.

I wonder if a true Ne user draws ideas from everything they see no matter what it is.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

brightflashes said:


> This person can't be an ISTP. They're my kryptonite. I already have planned a marriage with Turi in my mind (though he's going to have to compete with BNB in the end). If Sentil was ISTP, I'd be indescribably attracted to him for no obvious reason.
> 
> Edit to add: I did consider it for you, Sentil, but your Fi is way too high for me to go there.



We do have that effect on people, haha.


----------



## Sentil (Jul 17, 2017)

Turi said:


> Yeah.
> 
> The Principles of Cognitive Function Theory @MBTI-notes - Cognitive Function Theory
> 
> ...


I rolled INFJ on Youtopia one time, so I don't think it's for real.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Sentil said:


> I've been trying to observe for Ne in my daily life, but it just doesn't seem to happen very much if at all.
> In order for my mind to wander on an object, it has to interest me, and most things don't, so I don't really use Ne.
> 
> When I do "use" it, it's generally not really Ne and could be a multitude of other cognitive functions.
> ...



Your example with the policeman is Fi. Lol. At this point I'm almost convinced you are entirely Fi with no other cognitive functions.
But, that's impossible. Mate, you're not an Ne user. It's simply not a possibility.

You need to get out there and start satisfying your Se.

Have a read of this - it's not the greatest but it'll do for now - before you do, completely disregard what she says about focusing on your weaker functions. That's ludicrous. Focus on your strongest functions - _Fi _and _Se_. 

For you, focus on Se. That'll give your other functions what they need to work with, and you'll feel like you're in a way better state mentally.

How to Develop the Functions - Confessions of a Myers Briggs-aholic


----------



## Sentil (Jul 17, 2017)

Turi said:


> Your example with the policeman is Fi. Lol. At this point I'm almost convinced you are entirely Fi with no other cognitive functions.
> But, that's impossible. Mate, you're not an Ne user. It's simply not a possibility.
> 
> You need to get out there and start satisfying your Se.
> ...


I think I'll go ahead and try it out.
I don't know why I've got issues with Se, but I guess I'll try to get it sorted out.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Sentil said:


> I rolled INFJ on Youtopia one time, so I don't think it's for real.


Yeah, well, do it again and be totally honest with yourself. Just for kicks.

For me, I have to deliberately leave out words that fit me better, to get any result other than ISTP.
I basically have to bullshit it to get a different result.

I mean, the very first round has words like: writing, practice, playing sports, research, fast, action, practical.
Of course I'm going to pick all 7 of those. If I chose any other words, it'd mean I'm leaving out one of those, which means I'd be lying to get a different result haha.

For kicks, round 2: chance, style, bend the rules, now, play, skill, effortless.
Round 3: competitive, sharp, music, control, brash, art, direct.
Round 4: precision, improvise, patient, research, concentration, specialist, blunt.

What's the result? ISTP. Of course. I can't see any way I could pick other words there, without lying to myself, because those ones fit me better.



What choices do you make, each round?


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Sentil said:


> I think I'll go ahead and try it out.
> I don't know why I've got issues with Se, but I guess I'll try to get it sorted out.



Brilliant - let us know how it goes mate.


----------



## Sentil (Jul 17, 2017)

Turi said:


> What choices do you make, each round?


I try and be honest with myself, but I get frustrated and choose a word that doesn't really describe me just to get further down the track on this test. 

I got:

Round 1: Writing, Fantasy, Pleasure, Enlighten, Research, Practical, and (not really sure of this) Magical

Round 2: Passion, Detached, Wishful, Intensity, Humankind, Theorize, Music

Round 3: Organizational Skills, Easy-going, Spacey, Conflict Resolution, Trust, Down-to-earth, Lone Wolf

Round 4: Relatable, Fun-loving, Author, Thoughtful, Private, Careful, Expressing Emotions

And I got

INFJ

I don't understand it.
I must be choosing something incorrectly or mis-understanding something.
I really did think about every word that I chose this time around.

I'm reading through the principles of cognitive functions, and I think I've got Si as opposed to Ni.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

What words did you pick just to get on with the test?

I can't speak to the validity of the test, it's just so accurate for me, I have to go out of my way to get anything other than ISTP.
For all I know, that path is the only accurate path in the whole test.


----------



## Sentil (Jul 17, 2017)

Turi said:


> What words did you pick just to get on with the test?
> 
> I can't speak to the validity of the test, it's just so accurate for me, I have to go out of my way to get anything other than ISTP.
> For all I know, that path is the only accurate path in the whole test.


I'd say Magical and Author are the two biggest offenses towards that.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Sentil said:


> I'd say Magical and Author are the two biggest offenses towards that.


Interesting. Have you read the cognitive functions stuff?

What do you resonate with most?

Re-reading your OP there probably is a case to be made for INFJ but geez it's hard to tell since you're a shut-in.


----------



## Sentil (Jul 17, 2017)

Turi said:


> Interesting. Have you read the cognitive functions stuff?
> 
> What do you resonate with most?
> 
> Re-reading your OP there probably is a case to be made for INFJ but geez it's hard to tell since you're a shut-in.


I once thought there was a case for INFJ, but I know with certainty that I'm an Fi user, and I'm definitely not an Fe user. I've never been upset by receiving news that other people have died.

I've never sought harmony with others, and INFJ is exceedingly rare as a personality type.


----------



## Sentil (Jul 17, 2017)

Turi said:


> Interesting. Have you read the cognitive functions stuff?
> 
> What do you resonate with most?
> 
> Re-reading your OP there probably is a case to be made for INFJ but geez it's hard to tell since you're a shut-in.


I find that Se doesn't resonate with me as strongly as Ne usage does, and I'm definitely an Si user.

I'll always pick what has worked before, and I'll actively resist a new idea no matter how helpful it is if I can go ahead and get something done.

People say "I see a million possibilities!", but it certainly doesn't feel that way if I am an Ne user as the rest of my cognitive make-up states I am.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Sentil said:


> I find that Se doesn't resonate with me as strongly as Ne usage does, and I'm definitely an Si user.
> 
> I'll always pick what has worked before, and I'll actively resist a new idea no matter how helpful it is if I can go ahead and get something done.
> 
> People say "I see a million possibilities!", but it certainly doesn't feel that way if I am an Ne user as the rest of my cognitive make-up states I am.


How strongly do you relate to Si?
How strongly do you relate to Ne?


----------



## Sentil (Jul 17, 2017)

Turi said:


> How strongly do you relate to Si?
> How strongly do you relate to Ne?


I relate to Si more than I do Se.
I always find that I'm mentally comparing what I'm seeing to things that I've seen before.

In another example, a man smiled at me with a very mischievous face, and I was instantly reminded of this picture








I was also reminded of a time a small boy sarcastically said "Don't fall down the stairs" when I was carrying a cabinet upstairs with my father, and he wore the same face.

I instantly knew that he wanted to take a big-fat-shit on our day, and he then said that we were responsible for 500$ in cabinet damage, but we weren't. It really gave me insight into who he is as a person.

In another example, I find I'm more capable of distinguishing ethnic groups than most people. I can easily tell a Muslim man apart from a Mexican man even after long periods of time, and I can usually tell if someone is Jewish, etc. I can even see and observe ethnic variance in Hispanics themselves. (I'm only using the word Mexican because I live in Texas)

I think that some people see and notice ethnicities more than others do. I'm constantly spoken to in Spanish in carpentry despite the fact that I'm part white and part black, but some people notice that I don't really look Ameri-indian, and they decide I probably don't speak Spanish.

I don't particularly relate to Ne strongly, but I do relate to it more than I do Se.
I may just be blind to it because I use it all the time, and I found that I'm pretty oblivious to the part of myself that generates ideas, so it's not hard for me to believe that I can't see my intuition in my face.

I'm now left wondering if Ne works on the basis of interest when it's an auxiliary function.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Sentil said:


> I relate to Si more than I do Se.
> I always find that I'm mentally comparing what I'm seeing to things that I've seen before.
> 
> In another example, a man smiled at me with a very mischievous face, and I was instantly reminded of this picture
> ...


Cool. What about Ne?


----------



## Sentil (Jul 17, 2017)

Turi said:


> Cool. What about Ne?


I'll have to pull up the web-page, but these are the portions that I relate to

*they can maintain a hopeful attitude about the world because of seeing new possibilities everywhere they turn
*

(This was subordinated to negative feelings toward the world when I was 18, but I've come to accept it and learned I can see whatever I want to see in reality)

Somebody once told me that I tore away reality and crafted my own back when I was stuck in a negative perception of existence. He said I was only doing it because I was observing a world that I had no place in, and I was staring at the wrapper of human lives flying by in the wind.

I've come to re-calibrate what I mentally see from the world around me since that period.

*they may become too easily distracted by random possibilities and fail to follow through with their plans to bring good ideas to fruition*

I have a major issue on creative projects where I'll be dedicated to it, and then I'll come up with a better idea, and I'll want to stop creating what I'm currently doing and jump to that better idea, but I have to stick with what I started.

*Do you feel easily energized by interesting ideas or possibilities*

I'm kind of iffy on this. When I talk to my friend that's an INFP from 16personalities, we both get very charged up by talking to one another about ideas for creative projects. He's the writer and I'm the artist, but we love to bounce ideas off of one another, and we've spent hours doing this before.

*Do you feel that your mind is often full of widely diverse/scattered ideas or interesting imaginings, wanting and willing to go wherever your ideas go*

I don't know if I'd say it's full of interesting imaginings so much as it is full of strange fantasies and perverse ideas IRL. I let my brain follow those tracks, and when I tell other people online, they get disgusted by what I was daydreaming about.

*Do you find it hard to follow through with your plans because of being easily distracted by other ideas midstream*

I think this might be true, but I'm not sure. When I have to fetch a tool, I get railed by 20 different thoughts about whatever, and by the time I get to where I'm going, I've completely forgotten what I set-out to do. This might be Fi though.

*Do you start to feel bad/bored when lacking inspiration for a long period of time
*

I don't know what it is to be inspired, but I start to feel like life isn't worth living when I'm not creating something or bringing ideas to life. I can't stand drawing references because they're already set-in stone, and I'm acting as a human printer when I do use them.

I think that's the facet of drawing that I really don't enjoy.

*Do you feel a strong desire to improve things and easily feel frustrated when others do not care about making changes or are resistant to trying out new ideas
*

This, I do not know as it primarily relates to life experience. I don't have any systems to improve, but I do make people think that I'm a control freak. I might feel frustrated if people only want to stick to what works and it's a shitty, inefficient system.

*Do you dislike it when people press you for details about your plans or how to realistically/logistically do something you envision?
*

I generally have a good answer for them, but I don't like it as I feel it's saying "It's stupid shit, put it down"


----------



## Sentil (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm going to go ahead and do Se

*Is your first instinct to dive in head first just to see how it goes?
*
I'd say it's never my first instinct. I'm way too scared of what could happen.

*Do you often feel the urge to “join” and be a part of anything interesting that is happening?
*

I've never felt this way, and as a result, I really haven't lived like other people have. I'm certain there was something somewhere in Highschool that I've over-looked, but I never searched it out. I still don't feel this way. I don't gravitate towards groups of people at my job, and I try and get away from anomalies as fast as I can. I never really get interested though, but I generally have no desire in joining others, and I'm more focused on doing what I arrived to do.

As an example of this, there was a cute girl at a Taco truck, and people flocked to get food and hit on her, but I simply didn't care to do so, and there was no real desire to do so. I didn't need any food, and I didn't care to join in that throng.

*Do you easily notice new, unique, or interesting details in the environment? *

No. I never really notice anything, and my father is always the person to point things out to me, and it's never really the other way around.

*Do you like the high of being able to confidently and smoothly handle yourself in an interesting/challenging activity or situation?*

I'd say this is a definitive yes, but I believe this is the same for everybody.

*Do you sometimes feel indecisive because you fear that deciding prematurely means missing out on something else that could be fun?*

I've never been indecisive over something like this.

*Do you easily feel bad when you cannot learn something quickly or solve a problem immediately?*

I get frustrated when I can't solve a problem quickly, but I sometimes enjoy the challenge of it unless it gets too hard.
I feel bad about not learning things fast enough when I'm compare to another human being, but if I don't have that, I don't care.

*Do you dislike it when people overthink/overcomplicate something that seems quite simple to you?*

I agree with this, but I don't know what things it's talking about. I hate when people get too theoretical and demand that human suffering is quantified as it doesn't make any real sense to me. It's incredibly stupid to me as we all feel the same and merely cope differently. Some people just need things to be complicated to the point of things breaking down and becoming nonsensical.

At the same time, I don't think there's anything wrong with over-thinking if it's done within the realm of reason. Most things in this life aren't simple.

*Do you get easily impatient when situations/people seem too boring, negative, uptight, or conventional?
*

I never get impatient, but I can be upset by people that are too uptight and demand me to join them in their tension.


----------



## MercurialLife (Mar 11, 2017)

I can give you 16 if you want :carrot:


----------

